# Heisler & Radio Control.



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.

*The Heisler is now Radio Control ready! *
Spektrum DX5E 5Ch. - 2,4 Ghz. 
Under the servo is the battery, switch and receiver mounted.











*First Test Run. *



Have a nice weekend.
Regards, Loek

*Nostalgic American Logging Steam Engines *

http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

A man after my own heart - blackens everything in the cab that should be!


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Steamers.

More color to the heisler..........






























Regards, Loek.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

*The movie.*



Hoi. Loek.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

That Heisler looks great. You do very nice work. Wish I had the skills.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Loek, 

Very nice model. The painting and detailing really put it over the top. Its a shame Regner discontinued that motor this year, I guess it was a slow seller. Nice that you have build a model using so many Regner parts. What are your next plans? You never seem to take a break.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Jason. 

I'm still working with a Wide Fase Donkey. 
See - http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aft/123137/afpg/7/Default.aspx 
I don't know yet what I then build. There are still some details to the Heisler, and more...... Nice stay busy is important! 
Okidokie, until another time. 
Loek.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Loek--


She really looks nice with a splash of color! Well done! Have you had her out on rails other than your own? It would be fun to see her pulling a train around some scenic line!


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Eric.

Unfortunately I do not know anyone who has a beautiful outdoor track. Most outdoor tracks at clubs are easy.
I and my steam friends are happy if we can ride anywhere. Our gardens are a lot smaller here.
I am one of the few that "American" drive. Most steamer more like the English and German trains.
Therefore I would want to live in U.S. - beautiful live steam tracks, many logging machinery, big woods and more.....

As the Donkey and Heisler are ready then I'll make a bigger outdoor track - with logging scenery! Promised!


Regards, Loek.

_The Hague, The Netherlands, Europe._


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi steamers.
Latest upgrade Heisler.










This Nostalgic chimney looks better.

















There were many shapes and sizes.

































































Now also a lamp on the roof.










The chimney stays good smoking.


Now it's wait for the snow.......
Regards, Loek.

http://www.depuffendeschoorsteen.com/


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Yet another last? detail can add to the Heisler - the brakes.










Hoi, Loek.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Loek- 

Thanks again for the very nice posts on your new locomotive. Wonderful work. I like your plow. We recently had snow here in Maryland USA. It was light and good to plow. However it started with ice which coated rails, so no traction to plow. Perhaps your talent can extend to a scale sanding system so we can get traction with our model trains in the back yard! 
I admire the uniform satin finish your painting achieves. What do you do to get this effect? 
Thanks 

Jerry


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Jerry,
hope I have understood your question....

All models - Heat-resistant paint "Dark Anthracite 800°C." - Number 4030.

,, - Used red "Revell Email Color" - Number Matt 37.

,, - Used white "Revell Email Color" - Number Matt 5.
Only red is then sprayed with colorless matte spray paint.











Okidokie, Loek.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the fine looking pics of your loco. One real neat looking snow plow also. Later RJD


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Loek 
Thank you for the information. Yes you understood correctly. 
I was able to find the web site for the paint, but it appears from some searching that it is not available in the USA. 
So I will search for a similar product here. 

Regards 

Jerry


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Loek 
Thank you for the information. Yes you understood correctly. 
I was able to find the web site for the paint, but it appears from some searching that it is not available in the USA. 
So I will search for a similar product here. 

Regards 

Jerry


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Deleted. Duplicate


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Jerry,

Sounds like Loek is using a hi-temp paint for either automotive applications or barbecues / wood stoves. 

For example, Rustoleum has a 2,000-degree product, 
http://www.amazon.com/Rust-Oleum-24...pray+paint

...a 1,200-degree product:
http://www.amazon.com/Rust-Oleum-24...pray+paint 

Cliff 

PS, Loek, I'm always more than amazed when I see your work, and this time is no exception!!


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Cliff 
Yes he is. But it was the burnished satin finish that attracted me, I find it very pleasing and was hoping to find that product here. 
I will have to poke around and see if I can find that type of finish somewhere. 
And then of course I will have to build a live steam engine to apply it it! 

Jerry


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Loek seems to use this product:

http://www.motip.com/products/motip...t-lacquer/

Does not seem to be available in the US and not recommended for carry-on luggage







.
Regards


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Indeed


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

What about mixing your own paint? 

When I was building radio control helicopters, I used a two-part epoxy paint; I used gloss, but if I remember right there are matt finishes, for instance for military models. 

The epoxy paint was durable for methanol / nitromethane fuel, so hopefully would hold up on a steamer too.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

*Hi Steams.*

*Photo Upgrade:* [/b]More and more details - Heisler & Dunkirk. 








































































































*Now radio controlled. Battery and receiver are in the front watertank.*


































































































I hope you liked it.
Regards, Loek.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Upgrade.......

Second air boiler.




















Okidokie, Loek.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi steamers.










Detail - Airfilter placed on airpump.










Dunkirk & Heisler run.[/b]



Regards, Loek.


----------



## Loeksblues (Dec 29, 2011)

*Dunkirk & Heisler Locomotive*

Hi Steamers.

The Movie....





 
Regards, Loek.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Pardon the possible and totally unintended insult... but that Dunkirk sounds like an old SW1 Diesel I used to watch switching cars behind Quaker Oats here.... One of only two Diesels I ever liked!


----------

